# May 22 Cripple Creek Cat Tourney Results



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, another one bites the dust. It was a BUSY Saturday here! We ended up with 121 adults and 2 Kids. Our total payout was $1,412.50. Eric is starting a collection of rod & reel combos just from what he wins here, lol. Congrats and a big "Thank You" to everyone involved! 
(All top 5 finishers had 3 fish limits)
1st Place-Dean Probert-32.9 pounds--$400.00
2nd Place-Mike Smith-25.3 pounds--$300.00
3rd Place-Bobby Johnson-19.4 pounds--$200.00
4th Place-Kit Menefee-19.1 pounds--$125.00
5th Place-18.3 pounds--$64.00

Kids-Lanny Walker-2 fish-5.7 pounds-$10 & a $10 Gift Certificate
Odd Fish-Rick Moore-10.4 pound Carp-$70.00
Big Fish (Channels only) Dean Probert-15.8 pounds--$77.00
Flathead-Russ Fisher-31.2 pounds--$105.00

Drawings:
T-Shirts-James Foster and James McGill
Hats-Richard Mutton and Wayne Burnsworth
$5.00 Gift Certificate-Mathew Compton
$10 Gift Certificate-John Parrish
50/50-Jim Dillon-$59.50
Rod & Reel-Eric Raines  

Check out the pics:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=928&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/uploads/5/PICT0003.JPG


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the results. That's a really good turnout. I'm REALLY hoping to make the one in July and August. At leats I'll have a shot at a door prize  32.9 pounds is a really good threesome. CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

those are nice looking fish!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

My butt still hurts from the spanking dad and I got. We just can not get a good three fish limit out of Tappan and that old B**** "Mother Nature" kept us from getting where we wantied to be on the EVER FLOODING OHIO RIVER. Well there is still next time. 
The night was still ok, we caught fish once again, but too many of them were just too small (1-2lbs). Our biggest fish was only 6-7lbs, and that went to dad! The most fun of the night though was trying to get our Odd fish of the night. Tappan was up out of its banks so we were fishing for carp in peoples back yards. Dad was casting in guys fire pit and I was using the light post in the back yard. It was funny throwing at the carp in mowed grass!

Rob


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I heard you were Squirrel hunting too, There just aren't any fish up there in the treetops. Notice how your Dad has to get his photo Op by sneaking into the pic berhind Russ?


----------



## bassman23 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ended up having a pretty good night considering how high the river was. Unfortunately we lost an 8 lber over the night which kept me from placing. Not sure why the fish died but I felt horrible about it, it was a nice fish. Anyway here is a pic of my best one. I think he went 12 lbs., Jim should know.

bassman23


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i will have to make this tourney thing sometimes this year..it sounds like a great time..and a great place to boot..


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah we didn't do to bad either Bobby Johnston fished on the boat with me. We got into one place on the river and it was on fire but hardly any other place was as good as that one place. I ended up with I think 15.5 I believe. Bobby was thoroughly excited it was his first trip on the river. Justcrazy good seeing you and your Dad again we will have to get together and fish sometime.

Larry


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just to throw this out, I know for a fact that the 1st and 2nd place "winners" did cheat. They fished "together" also. If you want to know what they did, just pm me and I will let you know. In my mind, if these same fish were weighed when they were caught a week before the tourney, they might have been a little heavier. I know throwing out accusations about cheating is risky, but I know they did. Like I said for anyone who fished the tourney like I did. Fair and Square. I know you all would like to know. If you want the details, email me. Trust me, if you are one of the true fisherman, you will not like what these guys did.


Jim, I emailed you about this.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I got your PM earlier but I haven't had time to answer. Every time I try I get a customer. I really wish you would have contacted your friends through PM's and e-mails if you wanted to share this, or waited till I had time to answer you. This post has just about removed any chance I had of catching these guys. Over the years we have disqualified, and banned from future tourneys, quite a few people. The trick is catching them. No accusations can be made without proof without opening ourselves up to a lawsuit. It has to be done carefully. We have suspicions about a few and they are on our list of "who to try and catch". The guys who won the event may not read these posts but one or more of their friends or acquaintances may do so. If so, they are aware that their secret is out. Now that this has been made public the only option is to ask ( we can't demand like we could have if we had caught them ourselves) the anglers in question if they would submit to a polygraph administered by the State Police. Since all I have so far is what you have told me, and that is what someone else told you, that came from someone that works with someone else........Do you really think we can get all these, or even the people who actually saw or heard, to ALL submit to polygraphs at $300-$500 a pop? Does Cripple Creek pay for these tests? Some tournament circuits state that, if accusations of cheating are made, that both the accuser and the accused must submit to polygraph tests and that the fees for the tests must be paid in advance by the accuser. If the accuser is proved wrong they pay. If they are proved right their money is returned and the accused is charged, but the circuits rarely can collect from someone in that situation so the circuit ends up footing the bill. We try to run fair events but when we suspect someone of cheating we have to CATCH them before we can do anything. In this case we have had our legs knocked out from under us by the posts in this thread. All that I could do now is to ask the anglers in question if they would submit to a test, but, since there is no real proof, meaning only that no representative of Cripple Creek bait & Tackle has anything but other anglers' words to go on; no first-hand knowledge, the whole point is moot unless the acusers are willing to submit to the same tests...... Are they?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well Jim, I am sorry about all this! I was not thinking of all you just said when I posted. Sorry to everyone else too.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem. I tried hard to phrase my post so that I didn't come off as attacking you about this. I'm not mad at you or anything. If I had been able to answer your PM sooner this probably wouldn't have happened. It's just aggravating because we try to pick out the ones we think, or have heard, have been breaking the rules, and try to figure out how to catch them, and things like this just make it harder. If anybody on these boards has any ideas as to how to police a tourney, with the numbers of entrants that we get, that allows bank fishing, without having a fenced in lake I would be very glad to hear them.


----------

